# Let's see your deer guns!!!



## oncorhynchus

I love the .358 Browning lever, a friend of mine has one in a .308, Ive always liked that design


----------



## Anderson

Great thread. Love checking out what everyone else uses. Sure beats my barn guns. 

Tim


----------



## KalamazooKid

G2 Contender in .44 Mag ........










And my Pro Hunter w/Leupold VX-II .......










Man, I love to shoot stuff!


----------



## Wildone

KalamazooKid said:


> G2 Contender in .44 Mag ........


Sweet set up!!!! How far do you shoot with this? Also is it quieter than the 44 mag wheel gun?


----------



## KalamazooKid

Wildone said:


> Sweet set up!!!! How far do you shoot with this? Also is it quieter than the 44 mag wheel gun?


Thanks, I'm comfortable with my groups out to 100 yards (softball sized with a really good rest) but will probably try to limit my shots on deer to about 75. This will be my first year hunting with it - I have no idea if it's quieter than my revolver. I do know my wife jumps off the couch when I shoot it off the deck though!:lol::yikes:


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

Magnum Research Mountain Eagle 30-06, Leupold 3.5-10.5, 150 gr Nosler Solid Bases


----------



## Violator22

My Savage 99 T in 303 Savage(My Favorite), too bad I can't use it in Michigan where I hunt, for that I use a Ithaca 37 Deerslayer.


----------



## Violator22

Nick, I dig that old Remmy 81 in 300 Sav, my biggest problem with mine is that it is like shooting a Pogo Stick. Les


----------



## HunterHawk

ummmm.... does this count


----------



## SPH

Do you stab them with the horns or pick the whole deer up and throw it at them!!!!


----------



## glockman55

Win. Mod. 94, 30/30. T/C Encore 50 cal. ML. Savage Mod. 116, 7mm. Mag.


----------



## Skibum

Only one I have a picture of. 7x57 Mauser built on a 1909 Argentine action. Lothar Walther barrel, 2.5-8x Leupold Vari-XIII in Tally mounts. Stock is English walnut and was done by a good friend of mine from Washington.


----------



## shagagagunga

I'm partial to the Win Mod 94s as that's what I got from Pa (my grandfather). 1971 Win Mod 94 .30-30 with a Marbles Model A scope. If I can find the camera I'll see about slappin' a photo up. I wish I could get some info on the scope though. Not much out there that I've seen.


----------



## glockman55

Skibum said:


> Only one I have a picture of. 7x57 Mauser built on a 1909 Argentine action. Lothar Walther barrel, 2.5-8x Leupold Vari-XIII in Tally mounts. Stock is English walnut and was done by a good friend of mine from Washington.


 
Nice Stock!!


----------



## NonTypicalCPA

SPH said:


> Do you stab them with the horns or pick the whole deer up and throw it at them!!!!


 
That right there is some funny stuff!:lol:


----------



## Swamp Monster

Skibum said:


> Only one I have a picture of. 7x57 Mauser built on a 1909 Argentine action. Lothar Walther barrel, 2.5-8x Leupold Vari-XIII in Tally mounts. Stock is English walnut and was done by a good friend of mine from Washington.


Dang it!! Yes, like before, I love that gun, but come on...seeing it lay unprotected on that old deck is like fingernails on a chalkboard!! I already warned you once!! :lol::evil:


----------



## erodrig4

I don't have any pics of mine. I have an old single shot 12 ga. thast my dad bought my uncle (my moms brother) back when he was old enough to start hunting. My dad and grandpa (mom's dad) and my moms uncles all went hunting every year, and my uncle always used to bug my dad to take him. Finally he told him when he was old enough to go, he would buy him a gun and take him out. Not sure how long he used it for, I know he still hunts, but he gave it to me a few years ago.

I also have a Savage 111 .270 that I got when I first started hunting. 

My favorite is my T/C Encore muzzleloader. I wanted this gun since the first time I seen it. Took me about 3-4 years to save up to buy it, got it in 2004.


----------



## oncorhynchus

Heres another "deer rifle" a Remington falling block .32 rimfire. Dont know much about it, if any one does, let me know



















here it is next to one of my A-5s to show how small it is...neat little gun


----------



## willy05

That mauser has some pretty wood, nice lookin gun.


----------



## Skibum

Swamp Monster said:


> Dang it!! Yes, like before, I love that gun, but come on...seeing it lay unprotected on that old deck is like fingernails on a chalkboard!! I already warned you once!! :lol::evil:


I didn't throw it down there:lol: Besides, it's a hunting rifle not a safe queen


----------

